# Art 517 & Chiropractor



## Plans Approver (Dec 30, 2009)

This may be more of a question of medical practice than electrical code.  We have a chiropractor's office in which we are requiring exam rooms and therapy areas comply w/ 517.13. Never had a problem before, but, today we got a letter from the engineers stating that chiropractor offices are not medical offices, and, don't require compliance.  Anyone have any history with this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## north star (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Art 517 & Chiropractor

*Dan,*

*Are there any electrical devices or equipment that will be in contact with the patients / customers?*

*Also, would said chiropractor "diagnose, treat and cure"?     If the chiropractor directly affects*

*their patient' health,  ...I would classify it as a Health Care Facility.*

*What does your state classify these type businesses / facilities as?*


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Art 517 & Chiropractor

Read the scope in 517.1.  It states that the provisions of Part II and III apply also to exam rooms.  The definition of "Healthcare Facility" in Section 517.2 includes clinics and doctor's offices.


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Art 517 & Chiropractor

Coug Dad nailed it, but didn't suggest the next obvious step.  Since 517.1 says these requirements apply to *health care facilities that provide services to human beings*, simply ask for the plans to be revised to include the signage on the front of the building (min. 12" high letters) that says:  *This facility does NOT provide health care services to human beings!*


----------



## raider1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Art 517 & Chiropractor

I agree with what the others have said.

A chiropractic clinic is definitely a health care facility and the exam rooms must meet 517.13.

As part of a lot of chiropractic treatments they will use electrical stimulation of the muscles to help with back problems.

Chris


----------



## north star (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Art 517 & Chiropractor

*Also, some of the chiropractors use the "Electrical Money Extractor 9000".   They insert it in to, ...well,*

*you get the idea.   :lol:        That is definitely "in contact with the human body"!   * 

*Article 517.13 in the NEC applies!*


----------



## Plans Approver (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Art 517 & Chiropractor

Thanx. I agree with y'all. That was my response to them, we just never were questioned by other chiropractor's engineers. I actually thought I was missing something. Silly me. :roll:


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Art 517 & Chiropractor



			
				raider1 said:
			
		

> A chiropractic clinic is definitely a health care facility and the exam rooms must meet 517.13.


There is absolutely no doubt here. I am doing one right now and electrical devices will come in contact with the patient.


----------



## karmann33 (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Art 517 & Chiropractor

A chiroprctic office is a health care facility in our jurisdiction and I would be sure to tell that gentleman that's not his call.


----------



## EPrice (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Art 517 & Chiropractor

I suppose you could ask the engineer for a signed letter from the chiropractor stating that the treatment he gives his patients does not improve their health


----------



## earshavewalls (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Art 517 & Chiropractor

The important thing is what will the patient come into contact with. This code counts telephones and other devices as well as things I have seen at most chiropractors offices lately...............electrical stimulation, electrical massage beds, ultrasound, and many other devices that utilize electricity and that the patient will be in contact with.

Chiropractors may not be doctors, but they DO have patients that they must care for (patient care areas)........

JMHO


----------



## TCN (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Art 517 & Chiropractor

It most definitely is.  We require it as such here also.


----------

